# Kata, Waza, Bunkai - Need help on def. of waza



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Listening to Hanshi Juchnik's tape demonstrating the five Pinan's and his lecture afterwards, he emphasized kata, waza and bunkai.

I know what kata is, and bunkai.

I realized I am not all that clear on the definition of waza.
I would appreciate anyone who wants to comment or just point me to a site.
Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 3, 2015)

I believe there are 2 different characters for waza. One has the general meaning of skill, art or technique. The other has the general meaning of trade, industry, and therefore more specifically, work, act, performance, or even trick. The first would apply most for the martial arts and would be technique.
Kata would be the presentation of specific movements and positions. Waza would be the techniques with in the kata and bunkai is the study of kata and for applications of the techniques. There are punching techniques, kicking techniques, throwing techniques, locking techniques...etc. These would be waza.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I believe there are 2 different characters for waza. One has the general meaning of skill, art or technique. The other has the general meaning of trade, industry, and therefore more specifically, work, act, performance, or even trick. The first would apply most for the martial arts and would be technique.
> Kata would be the presentation of specific movements and positions. Waza would be the techniques with in the kata and bunkai is the study of kata and for applications of the techniques. There are punching techniques, kicking techniques, throwing techniques, locking techniques...etc. These would be waza.


 
Thank You!


----------

